# Finally have some fish now.



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

My newly set up tank finally has a few fish in it. Just a few for now. 

three Serpae tetras. (I want to get 6 more of these)









Three Otos









One Guppy because I loved the colouring.









And 2 Cories. 









Is this the cutest cory ever, or what?









These guys are hard to get in focus.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Your otos and corydoras will want more tankmates. 6 is the minimum amount for a school, and 8 is preferable. Other than that, your fish look wonderful! Are they all in the tank in your signature?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Great photography ! Keep it up.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks. 
Yes, these are in the sig tank. That's the only tank I have and I started it 5 weeks ago. I plan to get more of each fish, but I want to concentrate on the plants first and slowly add fish to the tank. I kept a planted tank about 15 years ago and then got away from the hobby. Fell off the wagon when I saw a Fluval Studio 600 on sale for half price. I want to get this off to a better start than last time. Goin' slow.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Fluval Studio 600 ? - never heard of it.
Would love to see a full tank shot.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

This is a full tank shot on day 9 after planting. I plan to change out most of these plants once the tank is established.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Very, very nice. Congrats - looks great !


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks around*, notices the Photography forum*....sorry! You did a wonderful job on focusing on the serpae tetra!


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks. It's tricky photographing a moving target through glass.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ichthyogeek said:


> Your* otos and corydoras will want more tankmates. 6 is the minimum* amount for a school, and 8 is preferable. Other than that, your fish look wonderful! Are they all in the tank in your signature?


+1 this, otos and cory do better in groups of 6, in lesser numbers they tend to get more skittish and stressed.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I would get at least one more cory. Your tank looks awesome. Great pictures.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks. I got another Cory today along with a few more serpae's and two cherry shrimp.


----------

